# 2012 eco manual: engine mount. autozone price



## Nikon1234 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi. 

I want to replace passenger side engine mount, the part I found in autozone is $176.99. below is the link.



https://www.autozone.com/external-engine/motor-mount/p/acdelco-passenger-side-motor-mount-13347453/62523_0_0




is there a place to get the part at more reasonable price?

thank.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Can you wait for it to be delivered by mail? Or do you need to go pick it up locally?

I've also noticed they aren't exactly competitively priced on many items.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Beter price on RockAuto:
2012 CHEVROLET CRUZE 1.4L L4 Turbocharged Motor Mount | RockAuto


----------



## Nikon1234 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi. Cruise-Cruze, 

Thanks for pointing out to me to the Rockauto, I used them before on oil filters and I had a very pleasant experience with them.

I have one more question, please see picture attached.










For the same item, TRAN-LEFT-MOUNT, why the price of #1 ($13.51) is so much different from those of #2 ($50.79) and #3 ($53.79)?

Thanks again for your imput.

Dan


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Nikon1234 said:


> For the same item, TRAN-LEFT-MOUNT, why the price of #1 ($13.51) is so much different from those of #2 ($50.79) and #3 ($53.79)?


You pay for the name brand I guess. It's like getting tools from Harborfreight, they are "ok" but depends of your needs. The quality of the part could be different.. use your best judgement, you won't change that to often, I'd go for a brand instead of no name.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

My only problem with HF is incomplete sets.

I can understand 16 but 15!


----------



## Nikon1234 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi. CRUISE-CRUZE

Thanks for the advice.

when you speak of Brand name, are you refer to DEA and ACDELCO, 

but not ANCHOR?

or by the way, I was also looking for the manual on how to repair the car. I went to local AUTO ZONE, they did have the Haynes manual for CRUZE, $24.99 plus tax.

I then suddenly realized that I may check out my local library. Our local library did have digital Chilton manual for CRUZE. I looked it over, they are very clear. I think I may skip on buying the Haynes repair manual.

By reading the Chilton digital manual, I now have a clear picture of the 4 mounts on the engine. 

one mount on the passenger side, the name is Engine Mount Replacement - Right Side

Three mounts on the driver side and they are:

Transmission Front Mount Replacement, on the driver side, front of the engine.
Transmission Rear Mount Replacement, on the driver side, back of the engine.

Transmission Mount Replacement - Left Side, on the driver side, beneath the battery.


Three days ago, I already took out the Engine Mount (passenger side), I did this by using a piece of wood and floor jack to slightly support the oil pan, then unscrew all the nuts. I think with this experience, I do not have problem to replace Transmission Mount (beneath the battery).

This past weekend, I also went to another mechanic (a single man shop). He was willing to charge me the labor for $80 to replace two mounts (Transmission Front Mount Replacement, Transmission Rear Mount Replacement).

I am looking for the expanses of $80+the cost of four mounts.

It will much cheaper than the quote I got from a 5~7 people mechanic shop, of ~1,200$.

Thanks for every one giving out the help and suggestions.

I will report back when I get this job done.

Dan


----------

